# CP 342-5 als Profibus Slave



## eYe (6 Juli 2010)

Moin,

ich soll zum ersten mal eine Kommunikation an das übergeordnete Leitsystem (ABB Freelance) via einem CP 342-5 (342-5DA02-0XE0 V5.0) herstellen. Das Leitsystem arbeitet dabei als Master und der CP als Slave. 

Ich habe den CP nun in die HW-Konfig eingefügt, eine DP Adresse vergeben, ihn als DP Slave eingestellt und den Haken "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" aktiviert.
Weiterhin habe ich alle für die Leittechnik relevanten Daten in einem DB abgelegt, doch leider kann die Leittechnik mit ihrem System nicht direkt auf den DB zugreifen. Diese binden nur die GSD Datei vom CP in ihrem System ein und definieren nun z.B. 2 Byte Ausgänge und 128 Byte Eingänge.

Nun kommt für mich die große Frage, wie stelle ich denen nun die Daten aus dem DB zur Verfügung?

Kann ich irgendwo für den CP E/A Adressen vergeben, wie z.B. beim DP/DP-Koppler und den DB auf die Ausgänge routen?
Oder muss ich mit SEND/RECIEVE (Wo finde ich FC1/FC2?) die Daten irgendwie an den CP senden?


Hab schon einige Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen und das CP Handbuch gewälzt, aber so richtig klar ist mir das ganze noch nicht 

Thx, eYe


----------



## eYe (6 Juli 2010)

Hab mal wieder nicht lange genug gesucht, sry...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15043


----------



## eYe (9 Juli 2010)

So will das Ganze am Montag einspielen, habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit es vorher (ohne Hardware) zu testen? Wenn ich es in PLCSIM lade sagt mir der DP_Send einen Statuscode den ich in der Hilfe nicht finde... (Siehe Anhang)



> Anzeigen DP_SEND
> 
> DONE	ERROR	STATUS	Bedeutung
> 0	0	8180H	DP ist nicht gestartet wegen:·	CP-STOP oder ·	"keine Parametrierung (tritt hier anstelle der Anzeige 0,1,8183H auf)
> ...



Muss ich grundsätzlich sonst noch etwas beachten, darf man die Funtkionen eventuell nicht gleichzeitig aufrufen oder mit dem nächsten Aufruf warten bis der erste abgearbeitet wurde?

Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar, der mir am Montag eine einwandfreie Funktion garantiert 

Thx und schönes Wochenende,
eYe


----------

